# The *real* fish HIGHWAY!



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

endless entertainment for kitties. :icon_roll


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

Can you imagine trying to clean that thing? :eek5:


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

i know.. lol


----------



## jeff63851 (Oct 17, 2004)

wow... What would you do if a fish gets stuck there?


----------



## Cheese Sandwich (Mar 20, 2006)

Gonna be a big mess if that ever loses its siphon.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Cheese Sandwich said:


> Gonna be a big mess if that ever loses its siphon.


That's what I was gonna say :icon_eek:


----------



## Loopyj26 (Apr 18, 2006)

I think this is really cool i wanted to do that for a long time but dont have the time or space, i thought this part was very interesting-http://www.fishighway.com/faq.html


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe (Dec 24, 2005)

I totaly agree! Looks very cool, but I can just imagine the mess if you loose the suction that keeps the water in there. 

I had a tank (that I bought of ebay) that had a VERY VERY small versian of this. It had like this arch thing that looked pretty much like a handle..... but it was actualy big enough so that my betta could swim up and through it. Cool idea... but it proved to be a massive pain in the butt to maintain. And that was only about 3-4 inches. I cant imagine what the maintence on THAT thing wouldbe...


----------



## Bunny13 (Oct 24, 2005)

I have seen this done in a much smaller DIY version on two different tanks. They all look really cool. To avoid losing siphon they placed the bridge low enough in the tank that you could still do water changes. Also, to keep them clean they put the filter intake in one tank and the filter out put in the other tank. This then created a constant loop for the filtration. It's a really cool idea and something I really want to do when I have room for a second tank! Thanks for the share!


----------

